# Hot team player Mallard Brake's "John Boy"QA2



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

John is out of FC AFC Close-Hauled to Windward and Lonestars Carolina Moon MH QA2. "Sailor" qualified for five (5) Nationals and "Kara" won a 101 dog Open and qualifiers prior to the Open win.
"John" won his second qual and Jammed an Amateur at three (3). Running very very few trials. He has all the clearances. He loves his work in the yard and in the field. About as much fun as I've had with a dog in 30 years. Oh , I forgot he passed 6 out of 6 masters to complete the MH. Look at his breeding on the top and bottom. Stronger than garlic.
[email protected]


----------

